# The reason why every man on here MUST looksmax/leanmaxx/gymmaxx despite what people say about their potential



## Deleted member 4044 (May 30, 2020)

As a man, you must pursue something with vigour.

To sit around waiting for things to happen is a very feminine trait- that's why so many men are overly emotional on this forum.

Being a man is about taking matters into your own hands and doing EVERYTHING you can to gain power in the world.

If you get blackpilled on looks theory, you realise that looks is the ultimate power in today's society. Unless you can be really rich or famous, you're likely not going to gain power without much better looks.

So, that becomes the only thing many men on here care about.

That is fine, but you don't gave the choice to sit there dejected and rotting. YOU MUST GO BALLS TO THE WALL.

Get lean as fuck. Build muscle tone. Increase testosterone. Softmaxx, get fillers, get procedures.

Throw everything into this, no matter what some feminine emotional clown says is your potential.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 30, 2020)

I already look forward to go from disgusting subhuman to invisible subhuman


----------



## Aesthetics_III (May 30, 2020)

If you’re not below 14% bf and ripped you’re not trying and have no right to complain.


----------



## CokoMleko (May 30, 2020)

I started going to the gym 2 months ago, and I realized, now I eat much more than I ate when I did not go to the gym. What should I eat to not get more weight, I want to stay leannnnn.


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 30, 2020)

Holy *MAN *ro


----------



## RAITEIII (May 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I already look forward to go from disgusting subhuman to invisible subhuman


You only need to gain 8 cm. After that you get leg lengthening...

After that you could become chad with the right procedures ded srs


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 30, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> You only need to gain 8 cm. After that you get leg lengthening...
> 
> After that you could become chad with the right procedures ded srs


You give me hope srs


----------



## RAITEIII (May 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> You give me hope srs


Yh man, I'm extremly blackpilled. Sometimes I say nothing when I suspect the dream of being a chad is over but in ur case I can see it...


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 30, 2020)

CokoMleko said:


> I started going to the gym 2 months ago, and I realized, now I eat much more than I ate when I did not go to the gym. What should I eat to not get more weight, I want to stay leannnnn.


Nothing except maybe 1 protein shake / day and some carrots/apples


----------



## CokoMleko (May 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Nothing except maybe 1 protein shake / day and some carrots/apples


Lol, that is almost like fasting...


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> You give me hope srs


If this is you then you are a fool for giving up.

You have huge potential. Very good base for looksmaxing


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 30, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> If this is you then you are a fool for giving up.
> 
> You have huge potential. Very good base for looksmaxing
> View attachment 434893


Yeah i know but growing 8cm is unrealistic aswell as LL 
Im just wearing 6cm elevator shoes for now


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Yeah i know but growing 8cm is unrealistic aswell as LL
> Im just wearing 6cm elevator shoes for now



Ur western euro phenotype and good looking. You'll have plenty of options with women 

Just lift weights and get a bigger frame


----------



## RAITEIII (May 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Yeah i know but growing 8cm is unrealistic aswell as LL
> Im just wearing 6cm elevator shoes for now


You need 8 cm of height, I need 7-8 of dick


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 30, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> You need 8 cm of height, I need 7-8 of dick


You have a micropenis?


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (May 30, 2020)

Im 4 psl at 20% bodyfat,hopefully I gain a few points

I already reveive iois from some foids at 4 psl as a black lol, im I 5 psl then?


----------



## RAITEIII (May 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> You have a micropenis?


No but I want a massive one to knock out every single foid that sleeps with me, make them cry and suffer, just like I did. And then cum and dump, just like they did to me.


PubertyMaxxer said:


> You have a micropenis?


But well 5 cm would be fine ngl lol


----------



## Lorsss (May 30, 2020)

90% of asian men have a bad frame and little muscle mass.
Gymcelling is a must for them


----------



## RAITEIII (May 30, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> 90% of asian men have a bad frame and little muscle mass.
> Gymcelling is a must for them


For everyone as long as u don't compromise ur face. 

Good body > above average > average > shit 

And u can't have good body without training lol.


----------



## Chadeep (May 30, 2020)

What about height tho?


----------



## Fatal Ambition (May 30, 2020)

CokoMleko said:


> I started going to the gym 2 months ago, and I realized, now I eat much more than I ate when I did not go to the gym. What should I eat to not get more weight, I want to stay leannnnn.



Don't eat more than 500kcal caloric surplus. Make sure you get your macros:
Protein=1.6g/kg of bodyweight or 0.85g/lb of bodyweight. Don't consume more if you're not on roids.
Eat some fat: 65g-90g
And carbs are important too so get whatever you can fit in there.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 30, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> Im 4 psl at 20% bodyfat,hopefully I gain a few points
> 
> I already reveive iois from some foids at 4 psl as a black lol, im I 5 psl then?



No I am 4psl and receive some iois.

I have a Medeterranean pheno that is sort of attractive. If you have a West African pheno that is also seen as good.

I imagine 5psl is where serious iois take place


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (May 30, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> No I am 4psl and receive some iois.
> 
> I have a Medeterranean pheno that is sort of attractive. If you have a West African pheno that is also seen as good.
> 
> I imagine 5psl is where serious iois take place


Yep, im black, so yes
Are u currently fat as well?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 30, 2020)

Mowb0102 said:


> Yep, im black, so yes
> Are u currently fat as well?


I am over 20% body fat 

I need to lose 8-10kg of fat


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 30, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> 90% of asian men have a bad frame and little muscle mass.
> Gymcelling is a must for them


@Lorsss this is a dumb question but i have been told i have a good natural untrained frame, should I continue leanmaxxing or should I work on it and see if i can get jacked. I can't go to a gym and can only work out at home until october


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 30, 2020)

After having seen below videos. That was all the reasons I needed to looksmaxx/gymmaax/leanmaxx.

The Halo effect = real.
Looksmaxxing has results, FAR beyond dating.

Looking good (including, looking good for your age) = Life on easy/easier mode





etc.........


----------



## PYT (May 30, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> As a man, you must pursue something with vigour.
> 
> To sit around waiting for things to happen is a very feminine trait- that's why so many men are overly emotional on this forum.
> 
> ...


obvious shit, but good thread nonetheless. most people struggle to even do this


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (May 31, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> No but I want a massive one to knock out every single foid that sleeps with me, make them cry and suffer, just like I did. And then cum and dump, just like they did to me.
> 
> But well 5 cm would be fine ngl lol


i relate to this. my dick isn't necessarily bad, it's just that i WANT to have a huge cock ffs


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jun 1, 2020)

Its all cool until people realize they are hardstuck 4psl lacking any good features.
And creating good features is almost impossible


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nogger said:


> Its all cool until people realize they are hardstuck 4psl lacking any good features.
> And creating good features is almost impossible


This. Most normies are already 'softmaxxed' without ever discovering the blackpill. 

Beyond a few extreme/weird measures here, nothing is going to make you escape your genetic destiny. Your look come from your genes and you ain't gonna change it.


----------

